# Loze - trakehner mare



## islansadi (Mar 27, 2012)

Yesterday (1st place DD) :


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

The first few pictures aren't showing up for me.  Beautiful horse! If you're looking for a confo critique, though, it would be better to take pictures without tack, from the side, front, and back. Multiple pictures help too  But really, I think she's lovely- I love trakheners, and she's got a beautiful red color, wow! I can't really help much with discipline... I'd love to see some confo pics though, and some of her moving without tack, maybe.


----------



## islansadi (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh, I'll try to fix that


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

You're welcome!

Could you get someone else to hold her, or hold her while another person takes pictures of her?


----------



## islansadi (Mar 27, 2012)

See anything now? 
Or do I have to find another way of uploading? DDD


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She is gorgeous. I think she looks very well built. 

in the last free jump photo, it looks a little bit like she has a kind of form called:
Hanging knees. I am not a jumper, but I have heard this can be a dangerous fault in that the horse does not pick up the knee high enough and can be in danger of catching her knee on the jump and tripping badly.

any jumpers, what do you think?


----------



## islansadi (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, that was the first time she jumped... Maybe this problem will be corrected when she starts jumping more?


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> She is gorgeous. I think she looks very well built.
> 
> in the last free jump photo, it looks a little bit like she has a kind of form called:
> Hanging knees. I am not a jumper, but I have heard this can be a dangerous fault in that the horse does not pick up the knee high enough and can be in danger of catching her knee on the jump and tripping badly.
> ...


Maybe she is bringing her front legs forward and down in preperation for landing? Her form looks good in the other photos. But I am by no means an expert, so I could of course be talking waffle


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

islansadi said:


> Well, that was the first time she jumped... Maybe this problem will be corrected when she starts jumping more?


 Being her first time jumping? like very first time? If so starting her on a such a jump is not the way to start her off. You can ruin her before she even gets started. doing cross rails and grid work is by far better then having her learn her take off and not jump shallow or too deep. She can get hurt trying to do a spread with little to no jump training. In time she will be jumping like Teks are suppose to do but doing it too fast can put a stop to it real fast.
Shes pretty girl though.



TRR


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Snizard93 said:


> Maybe she is bringing her front legs forward and down in preperation for landing? Her form looks good in the other photos. But I am by no means an expert, so I could of course be talking waffle


 
I was wondering about that, too.


----------



## islansadi (Mar 27, 2012)

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> *Being her first time jumping? like very first time? If so starting her on a such a jump is not the way to start her off. You can ruin her before she even gets started. doing cross rails and grid work is by far better then having her learn her take off and not jump shallow or too deep. She can get hurt trying to do a spread with little to no jump training. In time she will be jumping like Teks are suppose to do but doing it too fast can put a stop to it real fast.*
> *Shes pretty girl though.*
> 
> No no no, I meant that we jumped her the first time at our place, her old
> ...


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Not a bad looking mare, she does however, in true 'Trak style' have a very long back!! This will make it more difficult for her to work over her back, swing and engage those hind quarters - If you can put her together, you'll find anything else a **** sight easier 
Her neck also carries a substantial amount of under muscle - looking at the photo's of her being ridden, one can see that this is due to her tendancy to hollow and balance on her neck. 
If you can get her to release her neck from the wither and use those hind legs, she will be a much more pleasant ride.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

islansadi said:


> See anything now?
> Or do I have to find another way of uploading? DDD


I can see them perfectly now, thanks 

Frankly, I think she's pretty darn close to what I think is perfect, lol. I absolutely love her powerful body and swan-like trakhener neck! I'm no expert, but this is what I see:
She's balanced, level, and has a beautiful shoulder, with a nice big hip, deep girth, a good length of back IMO, and a nice big chest. Nice short pasterns and canon bones with (I believe) nicely low- set hocks, although her front pastern angles look a _little_ bit straight to me, the only thing that jumps out at me is how her legs are set under her and her bone seems to be on the lighter side, to me. She might be a teensy bit sickle-hocked. Other wise, she looks like a lovely, athletic trakhener mare! I'm not really an expert but I think she would make a lovely little hunter horse- anyone on here do hunters? Does she look like she'd be good for it? 
As for her front legs while jumping, I'm thinking it might help to start from ground poles and work up to this height, to teach her to properly jump. That's just what I think, hope that helps.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow! How the heck did you get her to jump that high on her own and being new to you?! Lovely horse!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

First things I noticed are that she's long in the back (as someone said, a trait that is very common in the breed), she's pigeon breasted, and she's over at the knee, as well as tied in behind the knee. Her neck ties in a little low for my taste, which makes her naturally carry her head/neck more upright. As Kayty said, she tends to carry herself hollowed through her back, which is lending to that "swan" neck. She's got decent bone on her, but she does appear to be ever-so-slightly sickle hocked. Her hocks are low (good for jumping). Her pasterns are nice and short and have good slope to them. Her shoulder is lovely.

Overall, she's not bad, and seems very "typy" for a Trakehner.


----------



## islansadi (Mar 27, 2012)

SpiritLifter said:


> Wow! How the heck did you get her to jump that high on her own and being new to you?! Lovely horse!


She loves jimping  When I tried to jump some small crossrails I thought that she would be afraid like hell... after all, being not ridden for so long...
but no, the mare went straight to the obstacles and overjumped them at first few tries  somehow I stayed on, especially when she uses her back and neck soo much... It was very unusual to me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## islansadi (Mar 27, 2012)

Kayty said:


> Not a bad looking mare, she does however, in true 'Trak style' have a very long back!! This will make it more difficult for her to work over her back, swing and engage those hind quarters - If you can put her together, you'll find anything else a **** sight easier
> Her neck also carries a substantial amount of under muscle - looking at the photo's of her being ridden, one can see that this is due to her tendancy to hollow and balance on her neck.
> If you can get her to release her neck from the wither and use those hind legs, she will be a much more pleasant ride.


Well, she looks more like a thoroughbred to me 
but maybe it's just my imagination after seeing her bloodlines ^_^

yeah, she is very unpleasant to ride when she runs like a "swan" - head high. But, luckily, she doesn't have so called "hard mouth", so it't easy to make her head lower  the hardest thing is to make the ead stay in that place  but I think this will come with time... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## islansadi (Mar 27, 2012)

soenjer55 said:


> I can see them perfectly now, thanks
> 
> Frankly, I think she's pretty darn close to what I think is perfect, lol. I absolutely love her powerful body and swan-like trakhener neck! I'm no expert, but this is what I see:
> She's balanced, level, and has a beautiful shoulder, with a nice big hip, deep girth, a good length of back IMO, and a nice big chest. Nice short pasterns and canon bones with (I believe) nicely low- set hocks, although her front pastern angles look a _little_ bit straight to me, the only thing that jumps out at me is how her legs are set under her and her bone seems to be on the lighter side, to me. She might be a teensy bit sickle-hocked. Other wise, she looks like a lovely, athletic trakhener mare! I'm not really an expert but I think she would make a lovely little hunter horse- anyone on here do hunters? Does she look like she'd be good for it?
> As for her front legs while jumping, I'm thinking it might help to start from ground poles and work up to this height, to teach her to properly jump. That's just what I think, hope that helps.


Ohh, it's so good to know that Loze looks perfect not only to me...  
well, here in Lithuania, we don't have hunter jumping  only show jumping, endurance, racing, dressage. and a little bit of eventing  nooothing else, I think 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## islansadi (Mar 27, 2012)

We had a small show 2 weeks ago 
Well... It wasn't good D I and Loze were disqualified fot refusals D But still, she's a very good girl 


















Race:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSKXiMSi7Oc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

That's too bad  But you guys are pretty new to each other still, so give it time- is this your first show together? 
Good luck at the next one!


----------



## islansadi (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, that was the first time in a show with her (not counting the first race )

Thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

